# getting ready?



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey guys, did anyone come down for the national trappers association convention? i was there all weekend, left saturday when the packing up was goin on. it was a great time, and a lot of information was given out. hope to put some of the info to work this season.

have been looking around, and with the prices gaining a little bit, i am getting anxious to get out there. lot of **** activity, found a few cat areas, and a lot of beaver moving around. coyotes are going nuts around here. they are everywhere, so i am going to have to cut them down again...

keep looking, they are out there somewhere...

cya
:sniper:


----------

